# Appropriate Attire for a "Celebration of Life"



## Roger

When attending a "celebration of life" of a deceased person (i.e., a celebration of their life), is funeral attire appropriate or would something more...um...lively be better?

Often these services occur much further from the actual death than would a standard funeral service (like a month later, for example).



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* Check out our complete Guide on How To Dress For A Celebration of Life.


----------



## eagle2250

I would think that while it should be tastefully conservative, one's attire at a "celebration of life" gathering should reflect the stated purpose of the event and the person being so honored. I would go with the more lively option.


----------



## qasimkhan

I think the nature of the event and not its actual title should determine what you wear. If it's really just a funeral or a memorial with a different name, then funeral attire would be appropriate. If it's going to be less formal, then dress accordingly.


----------



## JLibourel

I have unfortunately been to a number of events of this sort in recent years. In such cases, I think it is best to get a clarification from the host/organizer if possible. At one, I was a bit more cheerfully dressed than for a funeral but not by much--lighter gray suit, more colorful tie--and felt I was right in line. At another, I was I was in appropriate funeral attire and again felt I was quite correct. At the third--an outdoor event--I wore a tweed sport coat, a tie and was altogether more casually dressed. Nonetheless I was rather overdressed compared to almost all the other attendees. Some asked if I had come directly from church services.


----------



## Teacher

This _is_ intended to be a celebration. As the others have indicated, wear something fairly formal and yet fairly festive: suit or coat-and-pants combination in darker to medium colors; a light colored shirt (not necessarily white); and a festive (but not impudent) tie. If this were a celebration of _my_ life, I'd want people to be happy. Naturally that's sometimes a tall order, but we do the best we can.


----------



## Roger

Great suggestions, guys. I should have noted at the outset that my concern is with "celebration of life" services that take the place of funerals, not something held later after an earlier funeral. I don't know though whether it makes any difference.


----------



## Teacher

Roger said:


> Great suggestions, guys. I should have noted at the outset that my concern is with "celebration of life" services that take the place of funerals, not something held later after an earlier funeral. I don't know though whether it makes any difference.


Hmmmm...I thought this was more like a wake. Still, it _is_ called a celebration of life, so I'm standing by my original suggestions.


----------



## Roger

Teacher said:


> Hmmmm...I thought this was more like a wake. Still, it _is_ called a celebration of life, so I'm standing by my original suggestions.


Perhaps like a wake weeks after the fact. So, how about: navy suit, black plain-toe shoes, white shirt, white pocket square, medium-blue foulard tie? As I'm sure you've surmised, I've got one of these to attend in three weeks--four weeks after the death.


----------



## jekv12

I tend to wear a tie with some sort of neat or discreet floral pattern, hinting at (the recent) burial and the natural cycle of life, hope, optimism.


----------



## Nathan Detroit

Given the vulgarity of the event, how about a purple shirt and pink tie? Maybe white pants?


----------



## JLibourel

Nathan Detroit said:


> Given the vulgarity of the event, how about a purple shirt and pink tie? Maybe white pants?


That's a snide remark! Many of these events are dignified memorial commemorations (if that's not tautologous!) and not too much different from funerals--sort of a funeral service after the body has already been disposed of.


----------



## gng8

Nathan Detroit said:


> Given the vulgarity of the event, how about a purple shirt and pink tie? Maybe white pants?


What a tasteless comment. I will stop there for fear of joining you in the gutter.


----------



## cgc

Roger said:


> Perhaps like a wake weeks after the fact. So, how about: navy suit, black plain-toe shoes, white shirt, white pocket square, medium-blue foulard tie? As I'm sure you've surmised, I've got one of these to attend in three weeks--four weeks after the death.


To me that is a very appropriate selection: sober but not overly formal.


----------

